# I Like Making Music On Th...The The Computer.



## KangTsai (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi. Recently I've been completely hooked in teaching myself music production. It takes top priority of my spare time as of late. I'm not too good, but I think I'm learning fast. Anyone else do anything similar?
Here's a sample of my newest beat project - junguru beat sample.wav


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 23, 2017)

I tried a course on Coursera for songwriting.  It was quite entertaining and informative, but I did not complete it.  I think it is a great course (free as well) for the right kind of person, which I unfortunately am not.

Songwriting: Writing the Lyrics - Berklee | Coursera

I love and appreciate good music.  But it seems my talents are in listening, rather than creating.

Good work!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 23, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I tried a course on Coursera for songwriting.  It was quite entertaining and informative, but I did not complete it.  I think it is a great course (free as well) for the right kind of person, which I unfortunately am not.
> 
> Songwriting: Writing the Lyrics - Berklee | Coursera
> 
> ...


I appear to have that same issue. Shows up on the guitar, as well. Now that I think of it, it also applies to whisky. Maybe I have a genetic condition...


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 24, 2017)

i am familar with music and production but im old school, where we had to pay studio time and the mixing board was wider than your arms could reach.  so i would say i am analog recording literate but digital not much.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a lot of gear where I could record at home, but I don't have the time. LOL

Got myself EZ Drummer because that is the only instrument I cannot play...well, within the context of the kinds of songs I write anyway. (I compose with two guitars, bass and drums in mind. Vocals too. Sometimes backing vocals, sometimes harmonica for acoustic stuff. I cannot play piano/keyboard either, although I would love to learn that and add it into the mix.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I tried a course on Coursera for songwriting.  It was quite entertaining and informative, but I did not complete it.  I think it is a great course (free as well) for the right kind of person, which I unfortunately am not.
> 
> Songwriting: Writing the Lyrics - Berklee | Coursera
> 
> ...



I almost went to college at Berklee for Recording engineering...... but by no means does that imply I have any talent for writing music...cause I don't


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 6, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> I almost went to college at Berklee for Recording engineering...... but by no means does that imply I have any talent for writing music...cause I don't



Producers often don't. However, sometimes they can hear what would make a band sound better...better than the band members themselves!


----------



## KabutoKouji (Jun 9, 2017)

I like making electronic sounds on my computer, though I haven't in quite a while at this stage tbh, too much anime watching and procrastination:

raytrace


----------



## Martial D (Jun 9, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> Hi. Recently I've been completely hooked in teaching myself music production. It takes top priority of my spare time as of late. I'm not too good, but I think I'm learning fast. Anyone else do anything similar?
> Here's a sample of my newest beat project - junguru beat sample.wav


Indeed, I undertook a similar project some years back. I had no experience with this sort of thing, but it's still available on SoundCloud.

dre4d


----------

